# Yay, its my B-day! :)



## ABbuggin (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, I finally turned 17. I guess it was a good thing that I wasn't born on the 29th or else i could only "ofically" celebrate it every 4 years. :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah, then you'd only be 4 years old. Happy birthday!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday dear Abuggin, Happy Birthday to youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu! [SIZE=8pt]Everybody sing[/SIZE]... [SIZE=12pt]HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU![/SIZE]


----------



## Ian (Feb 29, 2008)

Happy birthday Abuggin! I'l have the joy of being 17 in about 2 months  

Get anything good?


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 29, 2008)

[SIZE=18pt]Happy Happy Birthday!![/SIZE]

Man, I wish I could say I was only turning 17, I was a craaaazy kid tho so it's probably a good thing I'm 30 now. (and somewhat calmer, lol)


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 29, 2008)

17 was one of my fun years. I think 19 was the funnest. Now, everything is like "blah, whatever."


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 29, 2008)

17 good and bad, got married, u figure the rest!  Don't wanna do 17 again h34r:


----------



## ABbuggin (Feb 29, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> 17 good and bad, got married, u figure the rest!  Don't wanna do 17 again h34r:


lol sound like you went crazy when you were 17.


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 29, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> lol sound like you went crazy when you were 17.


hahaha lol

its a little late(stupid internet :angry: ) bud still hope you had a happy b-day


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 29, 2008)

Yea, women really didn't have a career in those days, being married was all there was, unless you were a teacher or a nurse!


----------

